# American Idol is going to run late tonight



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

American Idol plans on running late tonight, but we dont know how long. The majority of stations are already scheduled for 2 hours 7 minutes, but we dont think this is even enough. 

Additionally, there are 36 stations that have the live airing scheduled for only 2 hours. Weve already decided we cant send a PTCM message, but Shanan is using twitter and facebook to let customers know.

Keep in mind that if you plan on padding more than 5 minutes, the Overlap Protection (clipping) feature will not be able to work. 

Here are the stations that are only running it for 2 hours
WFQX|Cadillac|MI

WFXB|Myrtle Beach|SC
WSFX|Wilmington|NC
WQRF|Rockford|IL
WTAT|Charleston|SC
WTLH|Midway|FL
WTVT|Tampa|FL
WUPW|Toledo|OH
WWCP|Johnstown|PA
WFXV|Utica|NY
WYDC|Corning|NY
WDBD|Jackson|MS
WFUP|Cadillac|MI
WOHLCA|Lima|OH
WVUA-LP News Channel 7|Tuscaloosa|AL
WYFX-LP|Youngstown|OH
WTVTDT (WTVT-DT)|Tampa|FL
WLFX-LP|Youngstown|OH
WDBDDT (WDBD-DT)|Jackson|MS
WUOA|Tuscaloosa|AL
WTATDT (WTAT-DT)|Charleston|SC
WWCPDT (WWCP-DT)|Johnstown|PA
WFVX-CA|Bangor|ME
WFXBDT (WFXB-DT)|Conway|SC
WFQXDT (WFQX-DT)|Cadillac|MI
WYDCDT (WYDC-DT)|Corning|NY
WSFXDT (WSFX-DT)|Wilmington|NC
WUPWDT (WUPW-DT)|Toledo|OH
WQRFDT (WQRF-DT)|Rockford|IL
WTLHDT (WTLH-DT)|Midway|FL
KXIIDT3 (KXII-DT3)|Sherman|TX
WKBNDT2 (WKBN-DT2)|Youngstown|OH
WLIODT2 (WLIO-DT2)|Lima|OH
Time Warner WYFX HD|Youngstown|OH
WVIIDT2 (WVII-DT2)|Bangor|ME
WFXVDT (WFXV-DT)|Utica|NY
WFVX Cable Feed|Bangor|ME

AFN Atlantic|Armed Forces Network


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It certainly did. I hope the last few minutes of Glee weren't important.


----------



## TiVoDataGuy (Feb 19, 2001)

How much longer did it run?

No spoilers, please.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It ended at 10:06. They came in under for the first time all year.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

They actually emphasized on Tuesday's show several times to pad your DVR. I was surprised they did this but I think last year was pretty much a fiasco so atleast they were thinking ahead.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just didn't bother to pad. six minutes. Oh well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lambertman said:


> It ended at 10:06. They came in under for the first time all year.


I thought that was very funny.. since (for me) it showed up properly as 2:07, it didn't 'run late' at all.


----------

